# Sneaky Snake



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Another one of my top favorite snake, _Dryophiops philippina_. Not as brightly colored as most conventionally kept snake species are and maybe some of you have only heard of this snake until today but i assure you they are a delight to own. A similar looking cousin, _Dryophiops rubescens_, exists in Thailand.










It moves in a semi-sidewinding movement on the ground and sways its head side to side to mimic a twig blown by the wind.



















Always alert and quick to escape










Even as matured adults, they are just as thin as a pencil but grows to almost a meter long. Way thinner than Asian Vinesnakes (Ahaetulla) 

Happy Thursday!
^__^


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm not scared of snakes, I just prefer soft and fluffy. But this guy... this guy is pretty darn cute!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

You won't believe if i tell you that this one is an adult already


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

